# New Forest Wed Eve Rides



## Wander Wheels (17 Mar 2014)

We re a small group who meet up every Wednesday weather permitting on the north west edge of the Forest for a sociable road ride. We usually do around 25-30 miles starting at 7pm and finishing at around 9pm when we have a drink and something to eat. We normally average around 15-17mph and we always wait for the slowest one.

In the summer we sometimes stop part way round for a quick drink so as you can see it's more a social ride than a training run. Average age 50ish. 

It would be nice if there were a few more of us, so get in touch if you are interested.


----------

